
LASACTF Security Breach - ryanlol
http://us12.campaign-archive1.com/?u=b311d77519911c39e1479ec0d&id=b56ceb8e3e&e=4f69fa6520
======
heyyeverybody
I signed up for LASACTF and I received the same email yesterday. Still waiting
for more info on what exactly happened.

